# Hockey puck ledger spacers



## NH09 (Apr 21, 2011)

I had an interesting question from a contractor today who read an article in Fine Homebuilding about using hockey pucks as spacers behind a deck ledger. At first I thought no way, but if the bolt has been approved for use with washers as spacers, or a double ledger, could it be allowed?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 21, 2011)

If the pucks are from the Canadians, I would dis-allow it!  Wave it off, "No goal"

Go Blues!


----------



## fatboy (Apr 21, 2011)

Give me an engineers analysis...........


----------



## GHRoberts (Apr 21, 2011)

Hockey pucks are rubber. It should be easy to get engineering data.


----------



## NH09 (Apr 21, 2011)

I would prefer that the builder not have to go through the expense of an engineer, but since the pucks have not been tested as a building material it seems that a review would be required in this case - I think.


----------



## permitguy (Apr 21, 2011)

It's not unlike these.  I'd bet the hockey pucks would last longer than the deck, but I understand the concern over liability.


----------



## rktect 1 (Apr 21, 2011)

Washers will be much cheaper.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hockey pucks or something simular may work better in some seimic zones, maybe rubber spacers should be tested?


----------



## rheckle (May 19, 2011)

I have seen these stand off devices before ,  all would require Engineer approval.It seems like a good idea but needs to be tested.


----------

